
Analysis, Design and Implementation of a Printing Stack for ReactOS (2015) [pdf] - jeditobe
https://svn.reactos.org/reactos/trunk/documentation/articles/Printing%20Stack%20Thesis/thesis.pdf
======
jeditobe
Whatch the demo
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNzePucTOLY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNzePucTOLY)

